
MarkShow: a modern dialect of MarkDown - bpierre
http://markshow.org/
======
aes
Let's see...

No HTML allowed - ok - I just don't buy the explanation. A better way to sell
it would be "A 100% secure Markdown clone you can use on the web with no
questions asked, no HTML injection possible because no HTML is possible."

When I see a Markdown clone I expect to see some new features: modularity and
extendability, a well-defined grammar or translation process (if that's even
possible without sacrificing usability, simplicity, or performance), perhaps
being exceptionally fast. And I keep looking, because the world needs a better
Markdown. Unfortunately, a feature removed from Markdown and a few others
slapped on top of it is not enough to make me try it. So I wish you good luck
with your project and hope that it evolves beyond that.

------
danpalmer
What's extra over standard Markdown? I haven't seen the headers with IDs
before, so that's probably new, but everything else there seems standard.

------
kken
Spelling...

------
bowerbird
i think it's possible to build something like this which is better than this,
but maybe that's because i have built something like this which i believe is
better than this, so, you know, maybe i am biased... :+)

-bowerbird

